# Forum Learning Russian Language Resources for Studying Russian Dual-Language Books  Crime and Punishment - Преступление и наказание (Rus-Eng)

## avid_reader

Dual-language text in Russian and English. 
If you have an opportunity, please help us and let others know about this free dual-language book. You can recommend this page on other forums or social networks, post a link to this page if you have a blog or an online journal, or email a link to your friends who are learning Russian.   
[table:1i0kk20h][tr:1i0kk20h][td:1i0kk20h]*Преступление и наказание 
Достоевский Фёдор Михайлович  
ЧАСТЬ ПЕРВАЯ 
I*[/td:1i0kk20h][td:1i0kk20h]*CRIME AND PUNISHMENT  
By Fyodor Dostoevsky (Translated By Constance Garnett) 
PART I  
CHAPTER I* [/td:1i0kk20h][/tr:1i0kk20h][tr:1i0kk20h][td:1i0kk20h]В начале июля, в чрезвычайно жаркое  время,  под  вечер,  один  молодой человек вышел из своей каморки, которую нанимал от жильцов в  С-м  переулке, на улицу и медленно, как бы в нерешимости, отправился к К-ну мосту.[/td:1i0kk20h][td:1i0kk20h]On an exceptionally hot evening early in July a young man came out of the garret in which he lodged in S. Place and walked slowly, as though in hesitation, towards K. bridge.[/td:1i0kk20h][/tr:1i0kk20h][tr:1i0kk20h][td:1i0kk20h]Он благополучно избегнул встречи с своею хозяйкой на лестнице.  Каморка его приходилась под самою кровлей  высокого  пятиэтажного  дома  и  походила более на шкаф, чем на квартиру. Квартирная же  хозяйка  его,  у  которой  он нанимал эту каморку с обедом и прислугой, помещалась одною лестницей ниже, в отдельной квартире, и каждый раз, при выходе на улицу, ему  непременно  надо было проходить мимо хозяйкиной кухни, почти  всегда  настежь  отворенной  на лестницу. И каждый раз молодой человек, проходя  мимо,  чувствовал  какое-то болезненное и трусливое ощущение, которого стыдился и от которого  морщился. Он был должен кругом хозяйке и боялся с нею встретиться.[/td:1i0kk20h][td:1i0kk20h]He had successfully avoided meeting his landlady on the staircase. His garret was under the roof of a high, five-storied house and was more like a cupboard than a room. The landlady who provided him with garret, dinners, and attendance, lived on the floor below, and every time he went out he was obliged to pass her kitchen, the door of which invariably stood open. And each time he passed, the young man had a sick, frightened feeling, which made him scowl and feel ashamed. He was hopelessly in debt to his landlady, and was afraid of meeting her.[/td:1i0kk20h][/tr:1i0kk20h][tr:1i0kk20h][td:1i0kk20h]Не то чтоб он был так труслив и  забит,  совсем  даже  напротив;  но  с некоторого времени он был в раздражительном и напряженном состоянии  похожем на ипохондрию. Он до того углубился в себя и уединился от всех,  что  боялся даже  всякой  встречи,  не  только  встречи  с  хозяйкой.  Он  был  задавлен бедностью; но даже стесненное положение перестало в последнее время тяготить его. Насущными делами своими он  совсем  перестал  и  не  хотел  заниматься. Никакой хозяйки, в сущности, он не боялся, что бы  та  ни  замышляла  против него. Но останавливаться на  лестнице,  слушать  всякий  взор  про  всю  эту обыденную дребедень, до которой ему нет никакого дела, все эти приставания о платеже, угрозы, жалобы,  и  при  этом  самому  изворачиваться,  извиняться, лгать, - нет  уж,  лучше  проскользнуть  как-нибудь  кошкой  по  лестнице  и улизнуть, чтобы никто не видал.[/td:1i0kk20h][td:1i0kk20h]This was not because he was cowardly and abject, quite the contrary; but for some time past he had been in an overstrained irritable condition, verging on hypochondria. He had become so completely absorbed in himself, and isolated from his fellows that he dreaded meeting, not only his landlady, but anyone at all. He was crushed by poverty, but the anxieties of his position had of late ceased to weigh upon him. He had given up attending to matters of practical importance; he had lost all desire to do so. Nothing that any landlady could do had a real terror for him. But to be stopped on the stairs, to be forced to listen to her trivial, irrelevant gossip, to pestering demands for payment, threats and complaints, and to rack his brains for excuses, to prevaricate, to lie—no, rather than that, he would creep down the stairs like a cat and slip out unseen.[/td:1i0kk20h][/tr:1i0kk20h][tr:1i0kk20h][td:1i0kk20h]Впрочем, на этот раз страх встречи с своею кредиторшей даже его  самого поразил по выходе на улицу.[/td:1i0kk20h][td:1i0kk20h]This evening, however, on coming out into the street, he became acutely aware of his fears.[/td:1i0kk20h][/tr:1i0kk20h][tr:1i0kk20h][td:1i0kk20h]"На какое дело хочу покуситься и в то же время каких пустяков боюсь!  - подумал он с странною улыбкой. - Гм... да... все в руках человека, и  все-то он мимо носу проносит, единственно от одной трусости...  это  уж  аксиома... Любопытно, чего люди больше боятся? Нового шага, нового  собственного  слова они всего больше боятся... А впрочем,  я  слишком  много  болтаю.  Оттого  и ничего не делаю, что болтаю. Пожалуй, впрочем, и  так:  оттого  болтаю,  что ничего не делаю. Это я в этот последний  месяц  выучился  болтать,  лежа  по целым суткам в углу и думая... о царе Горохе. Ну зачем я теперь иду? Разве я способен на это? Разве это серьезно? Совсем не серьезно. Так  ради  фантазии сам себя тешу; игрушки! Да, пожалуй что и игрушки!"[/td:1i0kk20h][td:1i0kk20h]"I want to attempt a thing _like that_ and am frightened by these trifles," he thought, with an odd smile. "Hm... yes, all is in a man&#39;s hands and he lets it all slip from cowardice, that&#39;s an axiom. It would be interesting to know what it is men are most afraid of. Taking a new step, uttering a new word is what they fear most.... But I am talking too much. It&#39;s because I chatter that I do nothing. Or perhaps it is that I chatter because I do nothing. I&#39;ve learned to chatter this last month, lying for days together in my den thinking... of Jack the Giant-killer. Why am I going there now? Am I capable of that? Is that serious? It is not serious at all. It&#39;s simply a fantasy to amuse myself; a plaything! Yes, maybe it is a plaything."[/td:1i0kk20h][/tr:1i0kk20h][tr:1i0kk20h][td:1i0kk20h]На улице жара стояла  страшная,  к  тому  же  духота,  толкотня,  всюду известка, леса, кирпич, пыль и та особенная  летняя  вонь,  столь  известная каждому петербуржцу, не имеющему возможности нанять дачу, -  все  это  разом неприятно потрясло и без того уже расстроенные нервы юноши.  Нестерпимая  же вонь из распивочных, которых в этой  части  города  особенное  множество,  и пьяные,  поминутно  попадавшиеся,  несмотря  на  буднее   время,   довершили отвратительный и грустный колорит картины.  Чувство  глубочайшего  омерзения мелькнуло  на  миг  в  тонких  чертах  молодого  человека.  Кстати,  он  был замечательно хорош собою, с прекрасными темными глазами,  темно-рус,  ростом выше среднего,  тонок  и  строен.  Но  скоро  он  впал  как  бы  в  глубокую задумчивость, даже, вернее сказать, как бы в какое-то забытье, и пошел,  уже не замечая окружающего, да и не желая его замечать. Изредка только  бормотал он что-то про себя, от своей привычки к монологам, в которой он  сейчас  сам себе признался. В эту же минуту он и  сам  сознавал,  что  мысли  его  порою мешаются и что он очень слаб: второй день как уж он почти совсем  ничего  не ел.[/td:1i0kk20h][td:1i0kk20h]The heat in the street was terrible: and the airlessness, the bustle and the plaster, scaffolding, bricks, and dust all about him, and that special Petersburg stench, so familiar to all who are unable to get out of town in summer—all worked painfully upon the young man&#39;s already overwrought nerves. The insufferable stench from the pot-houses, which are particularly numerous in that part of the town, and the drunken men whom he met continually, although it was a working day, completed the revolting misery of the picture. An expression of the profoundest disgust gleamed for a moment in the young man&#39;s refined face. He was, by the way, exceptionally handsome, above the average in height, slim, well-built, with beautiful dark eyes and dark brown hair. Soon he sank into deep thought, or more accurately speaking into a complete blankness of mind; he walked along not observing what was about him and not caring to observe it. From time to time, he would mutter something, from the habit of talking to himself, to which he had just confessed. At these moments he would become conscious that his ideas were sometimes in a tangle and that he was very weak; for two days he had scarcely tasted food.[/td:1i0kk20h][/tr:1i0kk20h][tr:1i0kk20h][td:1i0kk20h]Он был  до  того  худо  одет,  что  иной,  даже  и  привычный  человек, посовестился бы днем выходить в таких лохмотьях на улицу.  Впрочем,  квартал был таков, что костюмом здесь  было  трудно  кого-нибудь  удивить.  Близость Сенной, обилие известных заведений и, по преимуществу, цеховое и ремесленное население, скученное в этих серединных  петербургских  улицах  и  переулках, пестрили иногда общую панораму такими субъектами,  что  странно  было  бы  и удивляться при встрече с иною фигурой. Но  столько  злобного  презрения  уже накопилось в душе молодого человека, что, несмотря на всю свою, иногда очень молодую, щекотливость, он менее всего совестился своих лохмотьев  на  улице. Другое дело при встрече с иными  знакомыми  или  с  прежними  товарищами,  с которыми вообще он не любил встречаться... А между тем, когда  один  пьяный, которого неизвестно почему и куда провозили в это время по улице в  огромной телеге, запряженной огромною ломовою лошадью, крикнул ему  вдруг,  проезжая: "Эй ты, немецкий шляпник!" - и заорал во все горло, указывая на него  рукой, - молодой человек вдруг остановился и судорожно  схватился  за  свою  шляпу. Шляпа эта была высокая, круглая, циммермановская,  но  вся  уже  изношенная, совсем рыжая, вся в дырах и пятнах, без полей и самым  безобразнейшим  углом заломившаяся на сторону. Но не стыд, а совсем другое чувство,  похожее  даже на испуг, охватило его.[/td:1i0kk20h][td:1i0kk20h]He was so badly dressed that even a man accustomed to shabbiness would have been ashamed to be seen in the street in such rags. In that quarter of the town, however, scarcely any shortcoming in dress would have created surprise. Owing to the proximity of the Hay Market, the number of establishments of bad character, the preponderance of the trading and working class population crowded in these streets and alleys in the heart of Petersburg, types so various were to be seen in the streets that no figure, however queer, would have caused surprise. But there was such accumulated bitterness and contempt in the young man&#39;s heart, that, in spite of all the fastidiousness of youth, he minded his rags least of all in the street. It was a different matter when he met with acquaintances or with former fellow students, whom, indeed, he disliked meeting at any time. And yet when a drunken man who, for some unknown reason, was being taken somewhere in a huge waggon dragged by a heavy dray horse, suddenly shouted at him as he drove past: "Hey there, German hatter" bawling at the top of his voice and pointing at him—the young man stopped suddenly and clutched tremulously at his hat. It was a tall round hat from Zimmerman&#39;s, but completely worn out, rusty with age, all torn and bespattered, brimless and bent on one side in a most unseemly fashion. Not shame, however, but quite another feeling akin to terror had overtaken him.[/td:1i0kk20h][/tr:1i0kk20h][tr:1i0kk20h][td:1i0kk20h]- Я так и знал! - бормотал он в смущении, - я так и думал! Это уж всего сквернее! Вот эдакая какая-нибудь глупость, какая-нибудь  пошлейшая  мелочь, весь замысел может испортить! Да, слишком приметная шляпа... Смешная, потому и приметная... К моим лохмотьям непременно нужна  фуражка,  хотя  бы  старый блин какойнибудь, а не этот урод. Никто таких не носит, за  версту  заметят, запомнят... главное, потом запомнят, ан и улика. Тут нужно  быть  как  можно неприметнее... Мелочи, мелочи главное!.. Вот эти-то мелочи и губят всегда  и все...[/td:1i0kk20h][td:1i0kk20h]"I knew it," he muttered in confusion, "I thought so! That&#39;s the worst of all! Why, a stupid thing like this, the most trivial detail might spoil the whole plan. Yes, my hat is too noticeable.... It looks absurd and that makes it noticeable.... With my rags I ought to wear a cap, any sort of old pancake, but not this grotesque thing. Nobody wears such a hat, it would be noticed a mile off, it would be remembered.... What matters is that people would remember it, and that would give them a clue. For this business one should be as little conspicuous as possible.... Trifles, trifles are what matter! Why, it&#39;s just such trifles that always ruin everything...."[/td:1i0kk20h][/tr:1i0kk20h][tr:1i0kk20h][td:1i0kk20h]Идти ему было немного; он даже знал, сколько шагов от ворот  его  дома: ровно  семьсот  тридцать.  Как-то  раз  он  их  сосчитал,  когда  уж   очень размечтался. В то время он и сам еще не верил этим  мечтам  своим  и  только раздражал себя их безобразною,  но  соблазнительною  дерзостью.  Теперь  же, месяц  спустя,  он  уже  начинал  смотреть  иначе   и,   несмотря   на   все поддразнивающие монологи о собственном бессилии и нерешимости, "безобразную" мечту как-то даже поневоле привык считать уже предприятием, хотя все еще сам себе не верил. Он даже шел теперь  делать  пробу  своему  предприятию,  и  с каждым шагом волнение его возрастало все сильнее и сильнее.[/td:1i0kk20h][td:1i0kk20h]He had not far to go; he knew indeed how many steps it was from the gate of his lodging house: exactly seven hundred and thirty. He had counted them once when he had been lost in dreams. At the time he had put no faith in those dreams and was only tantalising himself by their hideous but daring recklessness. Now, a month later, he had begun to look upon them differently, and, in spite of the monologues in which he jeered at his own impotence and indecision, he had involuntarily come to regard this "hideous" dream as an exploit to be attempted, although he still did not realise this himself. He was positively going now for a "rehearsal" of his project, and at every step his excitement grew more and more violent.[/td:1i0kk20h][/tr:1i0kk20h][tr:1i0kk20h][td:1i0kk20h]С замиранием сердца и нервною дрожью подошел он к преогромнейшему дому, выходившему одною стеной на канаву, а другою в -ю улицу. Этот дом стоял весь в мелких  квартирах  и  заселен  был  всякими  промышленниками  -  портными, слесарями, кухарками, разными немцами, девицами, живущими  от  себя,  мелким чиновничеством и проч.  Входящие  и  выходящие  так  и  шмыгали  под  обоими воротами и на обоих дворах  дома.  Тут  служили  три  или  четыре  дворника. Молодой человек был очень  доволен,  не  встретив  ни  которого  из  них,  и неприметно проскользнул сейчас же из ворот  направо  на  лестницу.  Лестница была темная и узкая, "черная", но он все уже это знал и изучил,  и  ему  вся эта обстановка нравилась: в такой  темноте  даже  и  любопытный  взгляд  был неопасен. "Если  о  сю  пору  я  так  боюсь,  что  же  было  бы,  если  б  и действительно как-нибудь случилось до самого дела  дойти?.."  -  подумал  он невольно, проходя в четвертый этаж. Здесь загородили  ему  дорогу  отставные солдаты-носильщики, выносившие из одной квартиры мебель. Он уже прежде знал, что в этой квартире жил один семейный немец,  чиновник:  "Стало  быть,  этот немец теперь выезжает, и, стало быть, в четвертом этаже, по этой лестнице  и на этой площадке,  остается,  на  некоторое  время,  только  одна  старухина квартира занятая. Это хорошо... на всякой случай..." - подумал  он  опять  и позвонил в старухину квартиру. Звонок брякнул слабо, как будто был сделан из жести, а не из меди. В подобных мелких квартирах таких домов почти все такие звонки. Он уже забыл звон этого колокольчика, и теперь этот  особенный  звон как будто вдруг ему что-то напомнил и ясно представил... Он так и вздрогнул, слишком уж ослабели нервы на этот раз. Немного спустя дверь приотворилась на крошечную  щелочку:  жилица  оглядывала  из  щели   пришедшего   с   видимым недоверием, и только виднелись ее сверкавшие из темноты глазки. Но увидав на площадке много народу, она ободрилась и  отворила  совсем.  Молодой  человек переступил через порог в темную  прихожую,  разгороженную  перегородкой,  за которою была крошечная кухня. Старуха стояла перед ним молча и вопросительно на него глядела. Это была крошечная, сухая старушонка,  лет  шестидесяти,  с вострыми и злыми  глазками,  с  маленьким  вострым  носом  и  простоволосая. Белобрысые, мало поседевшие волосы ее  были  жирно  смазаны  маслом.  На  ее тонкой и длинной шее, похожей  на  куриную  ногу,  было  наверчено  какое-то фланелевое тряпье, а на плечах, несмотря на жару, болталась вся  истрепанная и пожелтелая меховая кацавейка. Старушонка  поминутно  кашляла  и  кряхтела. Должно  быть,  молодой  человек  взглянул  на  нее  каким-нибудь   особенным взглядом,  потому  что  и  в  ее  глазах  мелькнула  вдруг   опять   прежняя недоверчивость.[/td:1i0kk20h][td:1i0kk20h]With a sinking heart and a nervous tremor, he went up to a huge house which on one side looked on to the canal, and on the other into the street. This house was let out in tiny tenements and was inhabited by working people of all kinds—tailors, locksmiths, cooks, Germans of sorts, girls picking up a living as best they could, petty clerks, etc. There was a continual coming and going through the two gates and in the two courtyards of the house. Three or four door-keepers were employed on the building. The young man was very glad to meet none of them, and at once slipped unnoticed through the door on the right, and up the staircase. It was a back staircase, dark and narrow, but he was familiar with it already, and knew his way, and he liked all these surroundings: in such darkness even the most inquisitive eyes were not to be dreaded. "If I am so scared now, what would it be if it somehow came to pass that I were really going to do it?" he could not help asking himself as he reached the fourth storey. There his progress was barred by some porters who were engaged in moving furniture out of a flat. He knew that the flat had been occupied by a German clerk in the civil service, and his family. This German was moving out then, and so the fourth floor on this staircase would be untenanted except by the old woman. "That&#39;s a good thing anyway," he thought to himself, as he rang the bell of the old woman&#39;s flat. The bell gave a faint tinkle as though it were made of tin and not of copper. The little flats in such houses always have bells that ring like that. He had forgotten the note of that bell, and now its peculiar tinkle seemed to remind him of something and to bring it clearly before him.... He started, his nerves were terribly overstrained by now. In a little while, the door was opened a tiny crack: the old woman eyed her visitor with evident distrust through the crack, and nothing could be seen but her little eyes, glittering in the darkness. But, seeing a number of people on the landing, she grew bolder, and opened the door wide. The young man stepped into the dark entry, which was partitioned off from the tiny kitchen. The old woman stood facing him in silence and looking inquiringly at him. She was a diminutive, withered up old woman of sixty, with sharp malignant eyes and a sharp little nose. Her colourless, somewhat grizzled hair was thickly smeared with oil, and she wore no kerchief over it. Round her thin long neck, which looked like a hen&#39;s leg, was knotted some sort of flannel rag, and, in spite of the heat, there hung flapping on her shoulders, a mangy fur cape, yellow with age. The old woman coughed and groaned at every instant. The young man must have looked at her with a rather peculiar expression, for a gleam of mistrust came into her eyes again.[/td:1i0kk20h][/tr:1i0kk20h][tr:1i0kk20h][td:1i0kk20h]- Раскольников, студент,  был  у  вас  назад  тому  месяц,  -  поспешил пробормотать  молодой  человек  с  полупоклоном,  вспомнив,  что  надо  быть любезнее.[/td:1i0kk20h][td:1i0kk20h]"Raskolnikov, a student, I came here a month ago," the young man made haste to mutter, with a half bow, remembering that he ought to be more polite.[/td:1i0kk20h][/tr:1i0kk20h][tr:1i0kk20h][td:1i0kk20h]- Помню,  батюшка,  очень  хорошо  помню,  что  вы  были,  -  отчетливо проговорила старушка, по-прежнему не отводя своих вопрошающих  глаз  от  его лица.[/td:1i0kk20h][td:1i0kk20h]"I remember, my good sir, I remember quite well your coming here," the old woman said distinctly, still keeping her inquiring eyes on his face.[/td:1i0kk20h][/tr:1i0kk20h][tr:1i0kk20h][td:1i0kk20h]-  Так  вот-с...  и  опять,  по  такому  же   дельцу...   -   продолжал Раскольников, немного смутившись и удивляясь недоверчивости старухи. "Может, впрочем, она и всегда такая, да я в  тот  раз  не  заметил",  - подумал он с неприятным чувством.[/td:1i0kk20h][td:1i0kk20h]"And here... I am again on the same errand," Raskolnikov continued, a little disconcerted and surprised at the old woman&#39;s mistrust. "Perhaps she is always like that though, only I did not notice it the other time," he thought with an uneasy feeling.[/td:1i0kk20h][/tr:1i0kk20h][tr:1i0kk20h][td:1i0kk20h]Старуха помолчала, как бы в раздумье,  потом  отступила  в  сторону  и, указывая на дверь в комнату, произнесла, пропуская гостя вперед:[/td:1i0kk20h][td:1i0kk20h]The old woman paused, as though hesitating; then stepped on one side, and pointing to the door of the room, she said, letting her visitor pass in front of her:[/td:1i0kk20h][/tr:1i0kk20h][tr:1i0kk20h][td:1i0kk20h]- Пройдите, батюшка.[/td:1i0kk20h][td:1i0kk20h]"Step in, my good sir."[/td:1i0kk20h][/tr:1i0kk20h][tr:1i0kk20h][td:1i0kk20h]Небольшая комната, в которую прошел молодой человек, с желтыми  обоями, геранями и кисейными занавесками на окнах, была в эту минуту  ярко  освещена заходящим солнцем. "И тогда, стало быть, так же будет солнце  светить!.."  - как бы невзначай мелькнуло в уме Раскольникова, и быстрым взглядом окинул он все в комнате, чтобы по возможности изучить и запомнить расположение.  Но  в комнате не было ничего особенного. Мебель, вся очень  старая  и  из  желтого дерева, состояла из дивана с огромною выгнутою деревянною спинкой,  круглого стола овальной формы  перед  диваном,  туалета  с  зеркальцем  в  простенке, стульев  по  стенам  на  двухтрех  грошовых  картинок   в   желтых   рамках, изображавших немецких барышень с птицами в руках, - вот и вся мебель. В углу перед небольшим образом горела лампада. Все было очень чисто:  и  мебель,  и полы были оттерты под лоск; все блестело.  "Лизаветина  работа",  -  подумал молодой человек. Ни пылинки нельзя было найти во всей квартире. "Это у  злых и старых вдовиц бывает такая чистота", - продолжал про себя Раскольников и с любопытством  покосился  на  ситцевую  занавеску  перед  дверью  во  вторую, крошечную комнатку, где стояли старухины постель и комод и куда  он  еще  ни разу не заглядывал. Вся квартира состояла из этих двух комнат.[/td:1i0kk20h][td:1i0kk20h]The little room into which the young man walked, with yellow paper on the walls, geraniums and muslin curtains in the windows, was brightly lighted up at that moment by the setting sun. "So the sun will shine like this then too!" flashed as it were by chance through Raskolnikov&#39;s mind, and with a rapid glance he scanned everything in the room, trying as far as possible to notice and remember its arrangement. But there was nothing special in the room. The furniture, all very old and of yellow wood, consisted of a sofa with a huge bent wooden back, an oval table in front of the sofa, a dressing-table with a looking-glass fixed on it between the windows, chairs along the walls and two or three half-penny prints in yellow frames, representing German damsels with birds in their hands—that was all. In the corner a light was burning before a small ikon. Everything was very clean; the floor and the furniture were brightly polished; everything shone. "Lizaveta&#39;s work," thought the young man. There was not a speck of dust to be seen in the whole flat. "It&#39;s in the houses of spiteful old widows that one finds such cleanliness," Raskolnikov thought again, and he stole a curious glance at the cotton curtain over the door leading into another tiny room, in which stood the old woman&#39;s bed and chest of drawers and into which he had never looked before. These two rooms made up the whole flat.[/td:1i0kk20h][/tr:1i0kk20h][tr:1i0kk20h][td:1i0kk20h]- Что угодно?  -  строго  произнесла  старушонка,  входя  в  комнату  и по-прежнему становясь прямо перед ним, чтобы глядеть ему прямо в лицо.[/td:1i0kk20h][td:1i0kk20h]"What do you want?" the old woman said severely, coming into the room and, as before, standing in front of him so as to look him straight in the face.[/td:1i0kk20h][/tr:1i0kk20h][tr:1i0kk20h][td:1i0kk20h]- Заклад принес,  вот-с!  -  И  он  вынул  из  кармана  старые  плоские серебряные часы. На оборотной дощечке их был изображен глобус. Цепочка  была стальная.[/td:1i0kk20h][td:1i0kk20h]"I&#39;ve brought something to pawn here," and he drew out of his pocket an old-fashioned flat silver watch, on the back of which was engraved a globe; the chain was of steel.[/td:1i0kk20h][/tr:1i0kk20h][tr:1i0kk20h][td:1i0kk20h]- Да ведь и прежнему закладу срок. Еще третьего дня месяц как минул.[/td:1i0kk20h][td:1i0kk20h]"But the time is up for your last pledge. The month was up the day before yesterday."[/td:1i0kk20h][/tr:1i0kk20h][tr:1i0kk20h][td:1i0kk20h]- Я вам проценты еще за месяц внесу; потерпите.[/td:1i0kk20h][td:1i0kk20h]"I will bring you the interest for another month; wait a little."[/td:1i0kk20h][/tr:1i0kk20h][tr:1i0kk20h][td:1i0kk20h]- А в том моя добрая воля, батюшка, терпеть или  вещь  вашу  теперь  же продать.[/td:1i0kk20h][td:1i0kk20h]"But that&#39;s for me to do as I please, my good sir, to wait or to sell your pledge at once."[/td:1i0kk20h][/tr:1i0kk20h][tr:1i0kk20h][td:1i0kk20h]- Много ль за часы-то, Алена Ивановна?[/td:1i0kk20h][td:1i0kk20h]"How much will you give me for the watch, Alyona Ivanovna?"[/td:1i0kk20h][/tr:1i0kk20h][tr:1i0kk20h][td:1i0kk20h]- А с пустяками ходишь, батюшка, ничего, почитай, не стоит. За  колечко вам прошлый раз два билетика внесла, а оно и купить-то его новое  у  ювелира за полтора рубля можно.[/td:1i0kk20h][td:1i0kk20h]"You come with such trifles, my good sir, it&#39;s scarcely worth anything. I gave you two roubles last time for your ring and one could buy it quite new at a jeweler&#39;s for a rouble and a half."[/td:1i0kk20h][/tr:1i0kk20h][tr:1i0kk20h][td:1i0kk20h]- Рубля-то четыре дайте, я выкуплю, отцовские. Я скоро деньги получу.[/td:1i0kk20h][td:1i0kk20h]"Give me four roubles for it, I shall redeem it, it was my father&#39;s. I shall be getting some money soon."[/td:1i0kk20h][/tr:1i0kk20h][tr:1i0kk20h][td:1i0kk20h]- Полтора рубля-с и процент вперед, коли хотите-с.[/td:1i0kk20h][td:1i0kk20h]"A rouble and a half, and interest in advance, if you like!"[/td:1i0kk20h][/tr:1i0kk20h][tr:1i0kk20h][td:1i0kk20h]- Полтора рубля! - вскрикнул молодой человек.[/td:1i0kk20h][td:1i0kk20h]"A rouble and a half!" cried the young man.[/td:1i0kk20h][/tr:1i0kk20h][tr:1i0kk20h][td:1i0kk20h]- Ваша воля. - И старуха протянула ему обратно  часы.  Молодой  человек взял их и до того рассердился, что хотел было уже уйти; но тотчас  одумался, вспомнив, что идти больше некуда и что он еще и за другим пришел.[/td:1i0kk20h][td:1i0kk20h]"Please yourself"—and the old woman handed him back the watch. The young man took it, and was so angry that he was on the point of going away; but checked himself at once, remembering that there was nowhere else he could go, and that he had had another object also in coming.[/td:1i0kk20h][/tr:1i0kk20h][tr:1i0kk20h][td:1i0kk20h]- Давайте! - сказал он грубо.[/td:1i0kk20h][td:1i0kk20h]"Hand it over," he said roughly.[/td:1i0kk20h][/tr:1i0kk20h][tr:1i0kk20h][td:1i0kk20h]Старуха полезла в карман  за  ключами  и  пошла  в  другую  комнату  за занавески.  Молодой  человек,  оставшись  один  среди   комнаты,   любопытно прислушивался и соображал. Слышно было, как она отперла комод. "Должно быть, верхний ящик, - соображал он. - Ключи она,  стало  быть,  в  правом  кармане носит... Все на одной связке, в стальном кольце... И там один ключ есть всех больше, втрое, с зубчатою бородкой, конечно, не  от  комода...  Стало  быть, есть еще какая-нибудь шкатулка, али укладка... Вот это любопытно. У  укладок все такие ключи... А впрочем, как это подло все..."[/td:1i0kk20h][td:1i0kk20h]The old woman fumbled in her pocket for her keys, and disappeared behind the curtain into the other room. The young man, left standing alone in the middle of the room, listened inquisitively, thinking. He could hear her unlocking the chest of drawers. "It must be the top drawer," he reflected. "So she carries the keys in a pocket on the right. All in one bunch on a steel ring.... And there&#39;s one key there, three times as big as all the others, with deep notches; that can&#39;t be the key of the chest of drawers... then there must be some other chest or strong-box... that&#39;s worth knowing. Strong-boxes always have keys like that... but how degrading it all is."[/td:1i0kk20h][/tr:1i0kk20h][tr:1i0kk20h][td:1i0kk20h]Старуха воротилась.[/td:1i0kk20h][td:1i0kk20h]The old woman came back.[/td:1i0kk20h][/tr:1i0kk20h][tr:1i0kk20h][td:1i0kk20h]- Вот-с, батюшка: коли по гривне в месяц с рубля, так за полтора  рубля причтется с вас пятнадцать копеек, за месяц  вперед-с.  Да  за  два  прежних рубля с вас еще причитается по сему  же  счету  вперед  двадцать  копеек.  А всего, стало быть тридцать пять. Приходится же вам теперь всего получить  за часы ваши рубль пятнадцать копеек. Вот получите-с.[/td:1i0kk20h][td:1i0kk20h]"Here, sir: as we say ten copecks the rouble a month, so I must take fifteen copecks from a rouble and a half for the month in advance. But for the two roubles I lent you before, you owe me now twenty copecks on the same reckoning in advance. That makes thirty-five copecks altogether. So I must give you a rouble and fifteen copecks for the watch. Here it is."[/td:1i0kk20h][/tr:1i0kk20h][tr:1i0kk20h][td:1i0kk20h]- Как! так уж теперь рубль пятнадцать копеек![/td:1i0kk20h][td:1i0kk20h]"What! only a rouble and fifteen copecks now!"[/td:1i0kk20h][/tr:1i0kk20h][tr:1i0kk20h][td:1i0kk20h]- Точно так-с.[/td:1i0kk20h][td:1i0kk20h]"Just so."[/td:1i0kk20h][/tr:1i0kk20h][tr:1i0kk20h][td:1i0kk20h]Молодой человек спорить не стал и взял деньги. Он смотрел на старуху  и не спешил уходить, точно ему еще хотелось что-то сказать или сделать, но как будто он и сам не знал, что именно...[/td:1i0kk20h][td:1i0kk20h]The young man did not dispute it and took the money. He looked at the old woman, and was in no hurry to get away, as though there was still something he wanted to say or to do, but he did not himself quite know what.[/td:1i0kk20h][/tr:1i0kk20h][tr:1i0kk20h][td:1i0kk20h]- Я вам, Алена Ивановна, может быть, на днях, еще одну вещь  принесу... серебряную... хорошую... папиросочницу одну... вот как от приятеля ворочу... - Он смутился и замолчал.[/td:1i0kk20h][td:1i0kk20h]"I may be bringing you something else in a day or two, Alyona Ivanovna—a valuable thing—silver—a cigarette-box, as soon as I get it back from a friend..." he broke off in confusion.[/td:1i0kk20h][/tr:1i0kk20h][tr:1i0kk20h][td:1i0kk20h]- Ну тогда и будем говорить, батюшка.[/td:1i0kk20h][td:1i0kk20h]"Well, we will talk about it then, sir."[/td:1i0kk20h][/tr:1i0kk20h][tr:1i0kk20h][td:1i0kk20h]- Прощайте-с... А вы все дома одни сидите, сестрицы-то нет?  -  спросил он как можно развязнее, выходя в переднюю.[/td:1i0kk20h][td:1i0kk20h]"Good-bye—are you always at home alone, your sister is not here with you?" He asked her as casually as possible as he went out into the passage.[/td:1i0kk20h][/tr:1i0kk20h][tr:1i0kk20h][td:1i0kk20h]- А вам какое до нее, батюшка, дело?[/td:1i0kk20h][td:1i0kk20h]"What business is she of yours, my good sir?"[/td:1i0kk20h][/tr:1i0kk20h][tr:1i0kk20h][td:1i0kk20h]- Да ничего особенного. Я так спросил. Уж вы сейчас... Прощайте,  Алена Ивановна![/td:1i0kk20h][td:1i0kk20h]"Oh, nothing particular, I simply asked. You are too quick.... Good-day, Alyona Ivanovna."[/td:1i0kk20h][/tr:1i0kk20h][tr:1i0kk20h][td:1i0kk20h]Раскольников вышел в  решительном  смущении.  Смущение  это  все  более увеличивалось. Сходя по лестнице, он несколько раз даже останавливался,  как будто чем-то внезапно пораженный. И наконец, уже на улице, он воскликнул: "О боже! как это все отвратительно! И неужели, неужели  я...  нет,  это вздор, это нелепость! - прибавил он решительно. - И неужели такой  ужас  мог прийти мне в голову? На какую грязь способно, однако, мое  сердце!  Главное: грязно, пакостно, гадко, гадко!.. И я, целый месяц..."[/td:1i0kk20h][td:1i0kk20h]Raskolnikov went out in complete confusion. This confusion became more and more intense. As he went down the stairs, he even stopped short, two or three times, as though suddenly struck by some thought. When he was in the street he cried out, "Oh, God, how loathsome it all is! and can I, can I possibly.... No, it&#39;s nonsense, it&#39;s rubbish!" he added resolutely. "And how could such an atrocious thing come into my head? What filthy things my heart is capable of. Yes, filthy above all, disgusting, loathsome, loathsome!—and for a whole month I&#39;ve been...."[/td:1i0kk20h][/tr:1i0kk20h][tr:1i0kk20h][td:1i0kk20h]Но он не мог выразить ни словами,  ни  восклицаниями  своего  волнения. Чувство бесконечного отвращения, начинавшее давить и мутить его сердце еще в то время, как он только шел к старухе, достигло теперь такого размера и  так ярко выяснилось, что он не знал, куда деться  от  тоски  своей.  Он  шел  по тротуару как пьяный, не замечая прохожих и сталкиваясь с ними,  и  опомнился уже в следующей улице. Оглядевшись, он заметил, что стоит подле распивочной, в которую вход был с тротуара  по  лестнице  вниз,  в  подвальный  этаж.  Из дверей, как раз в эту минуту, выходили двое пьяных и, друг друга поддерживая и ругая, взбирались  на  улицу.  Долго  не  думая,  Раскольников  тотчас  же спустился вниз. Никогда до сих пор не входил он  в  распивочные,  но  теперь голова его кружилась, и к тому же палящая жажда томила его.  Ему  захотелось выпить холодного пива, тем более что внезапную слабость свою он относил и  к тому, что был голоден.  Он  уселся  в  темном  и  грязном  углу,  за  липким столиком, спросил пива и с жадностию выпил  первый  стакан.  Тотчас  же  все отлегло, и мысли его прояснели. "Все это вздор, - сказал он с надеждой, -  и нечем тут было смущаться! Просто физическое расстройство! Один  какой-нибудь стакан пива, кусок сухаря, - и вот, в один миг, крепнет  ум,  яснеет  мысль, твердеют намерения! Тьфу, какое все это ничтожество!.." Но, несмотря на этот презрительный плевок, он глядел уже весело, как будто внезапно освободясь от какого-то ужасного бремени, и дружелюбно окинул глазами  присутствующих.  Но даже и в эту минуту он отдаленно предчувствовал, что вся эта восприимчивость к лучшему была тоже болезненная.[/td:1i0kk20h][td:1i0kk20h]But no words, no exclamations, could express his agitation. The feeling of intense repulsion, which had begun to oppress and torture his heart while he was on his way to the old woman, had by now reached such a pitch and had taken such a definite form that he did not know what to do with himself to escape from his wretchedness. He walked along the pavement like a drunken man, regardless of the passers-by, and jostling against them, and only came to his senses when he was in the next street. Looking round, he noticed that he was standing close to a tavern which was entered by steps leading from the pavement to the basement. At that instant two drunken men came out at the door, and abusing and supporting one another, they mounted the steps. Without stopping to think, Raskolnikov went down the steps at once. Till that moment he had never been into a tavern, but now he felt giddy and was tormented by a burning thirst. He longed for a drink of cold beer, and attributed his sudden weakness to the want of food. He sat down at a sticky little table in a dark and dirty corner; ordered some beer, and eagerly drank off the first glassful. At once he felt easier; and his thoughts became clear. "All that&#39;s nonsense," he said hopefully, "and there is nothing in it all to worry about! It&#39;s simply physical derangement. Just a glass of beer, a piece of dry bread—and in one moment the brain is stronger, the mind is clearer and the will is firm! Phew, how utterly petty it all is!" But in spite of this scornful reflection, he was by now looking cheerful as though he were suddenly set free from a terrible burden: and he gazed round in a friendly way at the people in the room. But even at that moment he had a dim foreboding that this happier frame of mind was also not normal.[/td:1i0kk20h][/tr:1i0kk20h][tr:1i0kk20h][td:1i0kk20h]В распивочной на ту пору оставалось мало народу. Кроме тех двух пьяных, что попались на лестнице, вслед за ними же вышла  еще  разом  целая  ватага, человек в пять, с одною девкой  и  с  гармонией.  После  них  стало  тихо  и просторно. Остались: один хмельной, но немного, сидевший за  пивом,  с  виду мещанин; товарищ его, толстый, огромный, в сибирке и с седою бородой,  очень захмелевший, задремавший на  лавке  и  изредка,  вдруг,  как  бы  спросонья, начинавший прищелкивать  пальцами,  расставив  руки  врозь,  и  подпрыгивать верхнею частию корпуса, не вставая с лавки, причем подпевал какую-то ерунду, силясь припомнить стихи, вроде:[/td:1i0kk20h][td:1i0kk20h]EThere were few people at the time in the tavern. Besides the two drunken men he had met on the steps, a group consisting of about five men and a girl with a concertina had gone out at the same time. Their departure left the room quiet and rather empty. The persons still in the tavern were a man who appeared to be an artisan, drunk, but not extremely so, sitting before a pot of beer, and his companion, a huge, stout man with a grey beard, in a short full-skirted coat. He was very drunk: and had dropped asleep on the bench; every now and then, he began as though in his sleep, cracking his fingers, with his arms wide apart and the upper part of his body bounding about on the bench, while he hummed some meaningless refrain, trying to recall some such lines as these:[/td:1i0kk20h][/tr:1i0kk20h][tr:1i0kk20h][td:1i0kk20h]Целый год жену ласкал, Цел-лый год же-ну лас-кал...[/td:1i0kk20h][td:1i0kk20h]"His wife a year he fondly loved His wife a—a year he—fondly loved."[/td:1i0kk20h][/tr:1i0kk20h][tr:1i0kk20h][td:1i0kk20h]Или вдруг, проснувшись, опять:[/td:1i0kk20h][td:1i0kk20h]Or suddenly waking up again:[/td:1i0kk20h][/tr:1i0kk20h][tr:1i0kk20h][td:1i0kk20h]По Подьяческой пошел, Свою прежнюю нашел...[/td:1i0kk20h][td:1i0kk20h]"Walking along the crowded row He met the one he used to know."[/td:1i0kk20h][/tr:1i0kk20h][tr:1i0kk20h][td:1i0kk20h]Но никто не разделял его счастия; молчаливый товарищ его смотрел на все эти взрывы даже враждебно и с недоверчивостью. Был тут и еще один человек, с виду похожий как бы на отставного чиновника. Он  сидел  особо,  перед  своею посудинкой, изредка отпивая и посматривая кругом. Он был тоже  как  будто  в некотором волнении.[/td:1i0kk20h][td:1i0kk20h]But no one shared his enjoyment: his silent companion looked with positive hostility and mistrust at all these manifestations. There was another man in the room who looked somewhat like a retired government clerk. He was sitting apart, now and then sipping from his pot and looking round at the company. He, too, appeared to be in some agitation.[/td:1i0kk20h][/tr:1i0kk20h][/table:1i0kk20h]

----------


## avid_reader



----------


## avid_reader

[table:3c2wn16f][tr:3c2wn16f][td:3c2wn16f]*III*[/td:3c2wn16f][td:3c2wn16f]*CHAPTER III*[/td:3c2wn16f][/tr:3c2wn16f]  [tr:3c2wn16f][td:3c2wn16f]Он проснулся на другой день уже поздно, после тревожного  сна,  но  сонподкрепил его. Проснулся он желчный, раздражительный, злой  и  с  ненавистьюпосмотрел на свою каморку.  Это  была  крошечная  клетушка,  шагов  в  шестьдлиной, имевшая самый жалкий вид с  своими  желтенькими,  пыльными  и  всюдуотставшими от стен обоями, и до того низкая, что чуть-чуть высокому человеку становилось в ней жутко, и все казалось, что вот-вот  стукнешься  головой  опотолок. Мебель соответствовала помещению: было три старых стула, не  совсем исправных, крашеный стол в углу, на  котором  лежало  несколько  тетрадей  и книг; уже по тому одному, как они были запылены,  видно  было,  что  до  них давно уже не касалась  ничья  рука;  и,  наконец,  неуклюжая  большая  софа, занимавшая чуть не всю стену и половину ширины всей комнаты, когда-то обитая ситцем, но теперь в лохмотьях и служившая постелью Раскольникову.  Часто  он спал на ней так, как был, не  раздеваясь,  без  простыни,  покрываясь  своим старым, ветхим, студенческим пальто и с одною маленькою подушкой в  головах, под которую подкладывал все, что имел белья, чистого  и  заношенного,  чтобы было повыше изголовье. Перед софой стоял маленький столик.[/td:3c2wn16f]    [td:3c2wn16f]He waked up late next day after a broken sleep. But his sleep had not refreshed him; he waked up bilious, irritable, ill-tempered, and looked with hatred at his room. It was a tiny cupboard of a room about six paces in length. It had a poverty-stricken appearance with its dusty yellow paper peeling off the walls, and it was so low-pitched that a man of more than average height was ill at ease in it and felt every moment that he would knock his head against the ceiling. The furniture was in keeping with the room: there were three old chairs, rather rickety; a painted table in the corner on which lay a few manuscripts and books; the dust that lay thick upon them showed that they had been long untouched. A big clumsy sofa occupied almost the whole of one wall and half the floor space of the room; it was once covered with chintz, but was now in rags and served Raskolnikov as a bed. Often he went to sleep on it, as he was, without undressing, without sheets, wrapped in his old student&#39;s overcoat, with his head on one little pillow, under which he heaped up all the linen he had, clean and dirty, by way of a bolster. A little table stood in front of the sofa.[/td:3c2wn16f][/tr:3c2wn16f]  [tr:3c2wn16f][td:3c2wn16f]Трудно было более опуститься и обнеряшиться; но Раскольникову это  былодаже приятно в его теперешнем состоянии духа. Он решительно  ушел  от  всех, как  черепаха  в  свою  скорлупу,  и  даже  лицо  служанки,  обязанной   ему прислуживать и заглядывавшей иногда в его комнату, возбуждало в нем желчь  иконвульсии.  Так  бывает   у   иных   мономанов,   слишком   на   чем-нибудь сосредоточившихся. Квартирная хозяйка его две недели как уже  перестала  ему отпускать кушанье, и он не подумал еще до сих пор сходить объясниться с нею,хотя и сидел без обеда. Настасья, кухарка и единственная служанка хозяйкина, отчасти была рада такому настроению жильца и совсем перестала у него убиратьи мести, так только раз в неделю, нечаянно, бралась иногда за веник. Она  же и разбудила его теперь.[/td:3c2wn16f]    [td:3c2wn16f]It would have been difficult to sink to a lower ebb of disorder, but to Raskolnikov in his present state of mind this was positively agreeable. He had got completely away from everyone, like a tortoise in its shell, and even the sight of a servant girl who had to wait upon him and looked sometimes into his room made him writhe with nervous irritation. He was in the condition that overtakes some monomaniacs entirely concentrated upon one thing. His landlady had for the last fortnight given up sending him in meals, and he had not yet thought of expostulating with her, though he went without his dinner. Nastasya, the cook and only servant, was rather pleased at the lodger&#39;s mood and had entirely given up sweeping and doing his room, only once a week or so she would stray into his room with a broom. She waked him up that day.[/td:3c2wn16f][/tr:3c2wn16f]  [tr:3c2wn16f][td:3c2wn16f]- Вставай, чего спишь! - закричала она над ним, - десятый час.  Я  тебечай принесла; хошь чайку-то? Поди отощал?     Жилец открыл глаза, вздрогнул и узнал Настасью.[/td:3c2wn16f]    [td:3c2wn16f]»Get up, why are you asleep?» she called to him. «It&#39;s past nine, I have brought you some tea; will you have a cup? I should think you&#39;re fairly starving?» Raskolnikov opened his eyes, started and recognised Nastasya.[/td:3c2wn16f][/tr:3c2wn16f]  [tr:3c2wn16f][td:3c2wn16f]- Чай-то от хозяйки, что ль? - спросил он,  медленно  и  с  болезненнымвидом приподнимаясь на софе.           - Како от хозяйки!           Она поставила перед ним свой собственный надтреснутый чайник, с  спитымуже чаем, и положила два желтых кусочка сахару.           - Вот, Настасья, возьми, пожалуйста, - сказал он, пошарив в кармане (онтак и спал одетый) и вытащил горсточку меди, - сходи и купи  мне  сайку.  Да возьми в колбасной хоть колбасы немного подешевле.           - Сайку я тебе сею минутою принесу, а не хошь ли вместо колбасы-то щей?Хорошие щи, вчерашние. Еще  вчера  тебе  отставила,  да  ты  пришел  поздно.    Хорошие щи.[/td:3c2wn16f]    [td:3c2wn16f]»From the landlady, eh?» he asked, slowly and with a sickly face sitting up on the sofa.       «From the landlady, indeed!»       She set before him her own cracked teapot full of weak and stale tea and laid two yellow lumps of sugar by the side of it.       «Here, Nastasya, take it please,» he said, fumbling in his pocket (for he had slept in his clothes) and taking out a handful of coppers—»run and buy me a loaf. And get me a little sausage, the cheapest, at the pork-butcher&#39;s.»     «The loaf I&#39;ll fetch you this very minute, but wouldn&#39;t you rather have some cabbage soup instead of sausage? It&#39;s capital soup, yesterday&#39;s. I saved it for you yesterday, but you came in late. It&#39;s fine soup.»[/td:3c2wn16f][/tr:3c2wn16f]  [tr:3c2wn16f][td:3c2wn16f]Когда щи были принесены и он принялся за них,  Настасья  уселась  подленего на софе и стала болтать. Она была из деревенских баб и очень  болтливаябаба.           - Прасковья-то Павловна в полицу на тебя хочет жалиться, - сказала она.           Он крепко поморщился.           - В полицию? Что ей надо?           - Денег не платишь и с фатеры не сходишь. Известно, что надо.           - Э, черта еще не доставало - бормотал он, скрыпя зубами,  -  нет,  это      мне теперь... некстати... Дура она, - прибавил он громко. - Я сегодня к  нейзайду, поговорю.           - Дура-то она дура, такая же, как и я, а  ты  что,  умник,  лежишь  какмешок, ничего от тебя не видать? Прежде,  говоришь,  детей  учить  ходил,  атеперь пошто ничего не делаешь?         - Я делаю... - нехотя и сурово проговорил Раскольников.[/td:3c2wn16f]    [td:3c2wn16f]When the soup had been brought, and he had begun upon it, Nastasya sat down beside him on the sofa and began chatting. She was a country peasant-woman and a very talkative one.       «Praskovya Pavlovna means to complain to the police about you,» she said.       He scowled.       «To the police? What does she want?»       «You don&#39;t pay her money and you won&#39;t turn out of the room. That&#39;s what she wants, to be sure.»       «The devil, that&#39;s the last straw,» he muttered, grinding his teeth, «no, that would not suit me... just now. She is a fool,» he added aloud. «I&#39;ll go and talk to her to-day.»       «Fool she is and no mistake, just as I am. But why, if you are so clever, do you lie here like a sack and have nothing to show for it? One time you used to go out, you say, to teach children. But why is it you do nothing now?»       «I am doing...» Raskolnikov began sullenly and reluctantly.[/td:3c2wn16f][/tr:3c2wn16f]  [tr:3c2wn16f][td:3c2wn16f]- Что делаешь?           - Работу...         - Каку работу?[/td:3c2wn16f]    [td:3c2wn16f]»What are you doing?»       «Work...»     «What sort of work?»[/td:3c2wn16f][/tr:3c2wn16f]  [tr:3c2wn16f][td:3c2wn16f]- Думаю, - серьезно отвечал он помолчав.           Настасья так и покатилась со смеху. Она  была  из  смешливых  и,  когдарассмешат, смеялась неслышно, колыхаясь и трясясь всем телом,  до  тех  пор,что самой тошно уж становилось.           - Денег-то много, что ль, надумал? - смогла она наконец выговорить.           - Без сапог нельзя детей учить. Да и наплевать.           - А ты в колодезь не плюй.           - За детей медью платят. Что на копейки  сделаешь?  -  продолжал  он  снеохотой, как бы отвечая собственным мыслям.           - А тебе бы сразу весь капитал?           Он странно посмотрел на нее.           - Да, весь капитал, - твердо отвечал он помолчав.           - Ну, ты помаленьку, а то испужаешь; страшно уж  очинна.  За  сайкой-тоходить али нет?         - Как хочешь.[/td:3c2wn16f]    [td:3c2wn16f]»I am thinking,» he answered seriously after a pause.       Nastasya was overcome with a fit of laughter. She was given to laughter and when anything amused her, she laughed inaudibly, quivering and shaking all over till she felt ill.       «And have you made much money by your thinking?» she managed to articulate at last.       «One can&#39;t go out to give lessons without boots. And I&#39;m sick of it.»       «Don&#39;t quarrel with your bread and butter.»       «They pay so little for lessons. What&#39;s the use of a few coppers?» he answered, reluctantly, as though replying to his own thought.       «And you want to get a fortune all at once?»       He looked at her strangely.       «Yes, I want a fortune,» he answered firmly, after a brief pause.       «Don&#39;t be in such a hurry, you quite frighten me! Shall I get you the loaf or not?»     «As you please.»[/td:3c2wn16f][/tr:3c2wn16f]  [tr:3c2wn16f][td:3c2wn16f]- Да, забыла! К тебе ведь письмо вчера без тебя пришло.           - Письмо! ко мне! от кого?           - От кого, не знаю. Три копейки почтальону своих  отдала.  Отдашь,  чтоли?           -  Так  неси  же,  ради  бога,  неси!  -  закричал  весь   в   волненииРаскольников, - господи!           Через минуту явилось письмо. Так и есть: от матери, из Р-й губернии. Ондаже побледнел, принимая его. Давно уже не получал он писем; но теперь и ещечто-то другое вдруг сжало ему сердце.         - Настасья, уйди, ради бога; вот твои три копейки, только,  ради  бога,скорей уйди![/td:3c2wn16f]    [td:3c2wn16f]»Ah, I forgot! A letter came for you yesterday when you were out.»       «A letter? for me! from whom?»       «I can&#39;t say. I gave three copecks of my own to the postman for it. Will you pay me back?»       «Then bring it to me, for God&#39;s sake, bring it,» cried Raskolnikov greatly excited—»good God!»       A minute later the letter was brought him. That was it: from his mother, from the province of R——. He turned pale when he took it. It was a long while since he had received a letter, but another feeling also suddenly stabbed his heart.     «Nastasya, leave me alone, for goodness&#39; sake; here are your three copecks, but for goodness&#39; sake, make haste and go!»[/td:3c2wn16f][/tr:3c2wn16f]  [tr:3c2wn16f][td:3c2wn16f]Письмо дрожало в руках его; он не  хотел  распечатывать  при  ней:  емухотелось остаться наедине с этим письмом. Когда Настасья  вышла,  он  быстроподнес его к губам и поцеловал; потом долго еще вглядывался в почерк адреса, в знакомый и милый ему мелкий и косенький почерк  его  матери,  учившей  егокогда-то читать и писать. Он медлил;  он  даже  как  будто  боялся  чего-то. Наконец распечатал: письмо было большое, плотное, в два  лота;  два  большиепочтовые листа были мелко-намелко исписаны.[/td:3c2wn16f]    [td:3c2wn16f]The letter was quivering in his hand; he did not want to open it in her presence; he wanted to be left alone with this letter. When Nastasya had gone out, he lifted it quickly to his lips and kissed it; then he gazed intently at the address, the small, sloping handwriting, so dear and familiar, of the mother who had once taught him to read and write. He delayed; he seemed almost afraid of something. At last he opened it; it was a thick heavy letter, weighing over two ounces, two large sheets of note paper were covered with very small handwriting.[/td:3c2wn16f][/tr:3c2wn16f]  [tr:3c2wn16f][td:3c2wn16f]»Милый мой Родя, - писала мать, - вот уже два месяца с лишком как я  не беседовала с тобой письменно, от чего сама страдала  и  даже  иную  ночь  не спала, думая. Но, наверно,  ты  не  обвинишь  меня  в  этом  невольном  моем молчании. Ты знаешь, как я люблю тебя; ты один у нас, у меня и  у  Дуни,  ты наше все, вся надежда, упование наше. Что было со мною, когда я узнала,  что ты уже несколько месяцев оставил университет,  за  неимением  чем  содержать себя, и что уроки и прочие средства твои прекратились! Чем могла я  с  моими ста двадцатью рублями в год пенсиона помочь тебе? Пятнадцать рублей, которые я послала тебе четыре месяца назад, я занимала, как ты и сам знаешь, в  счет этого же пенсиона, у здешнего нашего купца Афанасия Ивановича Вахрушина.  Он добрый человек и был еще  приятелем  твоего  отца.  Но,  дав  ему  право  на получение за меня пенсиона, я должна была ждать, пока выплатится долг, а это только что теперь исполнилось, так что я ничего не могла во  все  это  время послать тебе. Но теперь, слава богу, я, кажется, могу тебе еще выслать, да и вообще мы можем теперь даже похвалиться фортуной, о  чем  и  спешу  сообщить тебе. И, во-первых, угадываешь ли ты, милый Родя, что сестра  твоя  вот  уже полтора месяца как живет со мною, и мы уже больше не  разлучимся  и  впредь. Слава тебе господи, кончились ее истязания, но расскажу тебе все по порядку, чтобы ты узнал, как все было, и что мы от тебя до сих пор скрывали. Когда ты писал мне, тому назад два месяца, что слышал от кого-то, будто  Дуня  терпит много от грубости в доме господ Свидригайловых, и спрашивал от  меня  точных объяснений, - что могла я тогда написать тебе в ответ?  Если  б  я  написала тебе всю правду, то ты, пожалуй бы, все бросил и хоть пешком, а пришел бы  к нам, потому я и характер и чувства твои знаю, и ты бы не дал в обиду  сестру свою. Я же сама была в отчаянии, но что было делать? Я и сама-то всей правды тогда не знала. Главное же затруднение состояло в том, что Дунечка,  вступив прошлого года в их дом гувернанткой, взяла  наперед  целых  сто  рублей  под условием ежемесячного вычета из жалованья, и,  стало  быть,  и  нельзя  было место оставить, не расплатившись с долгом. Сумму же эту  (теперь  могу  тебе все объяснить, бесценный Родя) взяла она более для того, чтобы выслать  тебе шестьдесят рублей, в которых ты тогда так нуждался и которые ты и получил от нас в прошлом году. Мы тебя тогда обманули, написали, что это из  скопленных Дунечкиных прежних денег, но это было не так,  а  теперь  сообщаю  тебе  всю правду, потому что все теперь  переменилось  внезапно,  по  воле  божией,  к лучшему, и чтобы ты знал, как любит  тебя  Дуня  и  какое  у  нее  бесценное сердце. Действительно, господин Свидригайлов сначала обходился с  ней  очень грубо и делал ей разные неучтивости и  насмешки  за  столом...  Но  не  хочу пускаться во все эти тяжелые подробности, чтобы не волновать тебя  напрасно, когда уж все теперь  кончено.  Короче,  несмотря  на  доброе  и  благородное обращение Марфы Петровны, супруги господина Свидригайлова, и всех  домашних, Дунечке было очень тяжело, особенно когда господин  Свидригайлов  находился, по старой полковой привычке своей, под влиянием Бахуса. Но что же  оказалось впоследствии? Представь себе, что этот сумасброд давно уже  возымел  к  Дуне страсть, но все скрывал это под видом грубости  и  презрения  к  ней.  Может быть, он и сам стыдился и приходил в ужас, видя себя уже  в  летах  и  отцом семейства, при таких легкомысленных надеждах, а потому и злился невольно  на Дуню. А может быть, и то, что он грубостию  своего  обращения  и  насмешками хотел только прикрыть от других  всю  истину.  Но  наконец  не  удержался  и осмелился сделать Дуне явное и гнусное предложение, обещая ей разные награды и сверх того бросить все и уехать с нею в другую деревню  или,  пожалуй,  за границу. Можешь представить себе все ее  страдания!  Оставить  сейчас  место было нельзя, не только по причине денежного долга, но и щадя Марфу Петровну, которая могла бы вдруг возыметь подозрения, а следовательно, и  пришлось  бы поселить в семействе раздор. Да и для Дунечки был бы большой скандал; уж так не обошлось бы. Были тут и многие  разные  причины,  так  что  раньше  шести недель Дуня никак не могла рассчитывать вырваться из  этого  ужасного  дома. Конечно, ты знаешь Дуню, знаешь, как она умна и с каким твердым  характером. Дунечка многое может сносить и даже в самых крайних  случаях  найти  в  себе столько великодушия, чтобы не потерять своей  твердости.  Она  даже  мне  не написала обо всем,  чтобы  не  расстроить  меня,  а  мы  часто  пересылались вестями.  Развязка  же  наступила  неожиданная.  Марфа   Петровна   нечаянно подслушала своего мужа, умолявшего Дунечку в саду, и, поняв  все  превратно, во всем ее же и обвинила, думая, что она-то всему и  причиной.  Произошло  у них тут же в саду ужасная сцена: Марфа Петровна даже ударила Дуню, не хотела ничего слушать, а сама целый час кричала и,  наконец,  приказала  тотчас  же отвезти Дуню ко мне в город,  на  простой  крестьянской  телеге,  в  которую сбросили все ее вещи,  белье,  платья,  все  как  случилось,  неувязанное  и неуложенное.  А  тут  поднялся  проливной  дождь,  и  Дуня,  оскорбленная  и опозоренная, должна  была  проехать  с  мужиком  целых  семнадцать  верст  в непокрытой телеге. Подумай теперь, что могла я тебе  написать  в  письме,  в ответ на твое, полученное мною два месяца назад, и о чем писать? Сама я была в отчаянии; правду написать тебе не  смела,  потому  что  ты  очень  бы  был несчастлив, огорчен и возмущен, да и что мог бы  ты  сделать?  Пожалуй,  еще себя погубить, да и Дунечка запрещала; а  наполнять  письмо  пустяками  и  о чем-нибудь, тогда как в душе такое горе, я не могла. Целый месяц  у  нас  по всему городу ходили сплетни об этой истории, и до того  уж  дошло,  что  нам даже в церковь нельзя было  ходить  с  Дуней  от  презрительных  взглядов  и шептаний, и даже вслух при  нас  были  разговоры.  Все-то  знакомые  от  нас отстранились,  все  перестали  даже  кланяться,  и  я  наверно  узнала,  что купеческие приказчики и некоторые канцеляристы  хотели  нанести  нам  низкое оскорбление, вымазав дегтем  ворота  нашего  дома,  так  что  хозяева  стали требовать, чтобы мы с квартиры съехали.  Всему  этому  причиной  была  Марфа Петровна, которая успела обвинить и загрязнить Дуню во всех домах. Она у нас со всеми знакома и в этот месяц поминутно приезжала в город, и так  как  она немного болтлива и любит рассказывать про свои семейные  дела  и,  особенно, жаловаться на своего мужа всем и каждому, что очень нехорошо, то и  разнесла всю историю, в короткое время,  не  только  в  городе,  но  и  по  уезду.  Я заболела, Дунечка же была тверже меня, и если  бы  ты  видел,  как  она  все переносила и меня же утешала и ободряла! Она ангел! Но, по милосердию божию, наши муки были сокращены: господин  Свидригайлов  одумался  и  раскаялся  и, вероятно  пожалев  Дуню,  представил  Марфе  Петровне  полные  и   очевидные доказательства всей Дунечкиной невинности, а именно:  письмо,  которое  Дуня еще до тех пор, когда Марфа Петровна застала  их  в  саду,  принуждена  была написать и передать ему, чтоб отклонить личные объяснения и тайные свидания, на которых он настаивал, и которое, по отъезде  Дунечки,  осталось  в  руках господина Свидригайлова. В этом письме она самым пылким образом и  с  полным негодованием укоряла его именно за неблагородство поведения его относительно Марфы Петровны, поставляла ему на  вид,  что  он  отец  и  семьянин  и  что, наконец, как гнусно с его стороны мучить и делать несчастною и без того  уже несчастную и беззащитную девушку. Одним словом, милый Родя, письмо  это  так благородно и трогательно написано, что я рыдала, читая его, и до сих пор  не могу читать его без слез. Кроме того, в оправдание Дуни, явились, наконец, и свидетельства слуг, которые видели и знали гораздо больше,  чем  предполагал сам господин Свидригайлов, как это и всегда  водится.  Марфа  Петровна  была совершенно поражена и «вновь убита», как она сама нам признавалась, но  зато вполне убедилась в невинности Дунечкиной и на другой же день, в воскресенье, приехав прямо в собор, на коленях и со слезами молила владычицу дать ей силу перенесть это новое испытание и исполнить долг свой. Затем, прямо из собора, ни к кому не заезжая, приехала к нам, рассказала нам все, горько плакала  и, в полном раскаянии, обнимала и умоляла Дуню  простить  ее.  В  то  же  утро, нисколько не мешкая, прямо от нас, отправилась по  всем  домам  в  городе  и везде, в самых лестных для Дунечки выражениях, проливая слезы,  восстановила ее невинность  и  благородство  ее  чувств  и  поведения.  Мало  того,  всем показывала и читала вслух  собственноручное  письмо  Дунечкино  к  господину Свидригайлову и даже давала снимать с него копии (что, мне  кажется,  уже  и лишнее). Таким образом ей пришлось несколько дней  сряду  объезжать  всех  в городе, так как иные стали обижаться, что другим оказано было  предпочтение, и таким образом завелись очереди, так что в каждом доме уже ждали заранее  и все знали, что в такой-то  день  Марфа  Петровна  будет  там-то  читать  это письмо, и на каждое чтение опять-таки собирались даже и те,  которые  письмо уже несколько раз прослушали и у себя в  домах,  и  у  других  знакомых,  по очереди. Мое мнение, что многое, очень многое, тут  было  лишнее;  но  Марфа Петровна уже такого характера. По крайней мере она вполне восстановила честь Дунечки, и вся гнусность этого дела легла неизгладимым позором на  ее  мужа, как на главного виновника, так что мне его даже и жаль; слишком  уже  строго поступили с этим сумасбродом. Дуню тотчас же стали приглашать давать уроки в некоторых домах, но  она  отказалась.  Вообще  же  все  стали  к  ней  вдруг относиться с особенным уважением. Все это способствовало главным  образом  и тому неожиданному случаю, через который теперь меняется, можно сказать,  вся судьба наша. Узнай, милый Родя, что к Дуне посватался жених и что она успела уже дать свое согласие, о чем и спешу уведомить тебя поскорее. И  хотя  дело это сделалось и без твоего совета, но ты, вероятно, не будешь ни на меня, ни на сестру в претензии, так  как  сам  увидишь,  из  дела  же,  что  ждать  и откладывать до получения твоего ответа было бы нам невозможно. Да и  сам  ты не мог бы заочно обсудить  всего  в  точности.  Случилось  же  так.  Он  уже надворный  советник,  Петр  Петрович  Лужин,  и  дальний  родственник  Марфы Петровны, которая многому в этом способствовала. Начал с того, что через нее изъявил желание с нами познакомиться, был как следует принят, пил кофе, а на другой же день прислал  письмо,  в  котором  весьма  вежливо  изъяснил  свое предложение и просил скорого и решительного ответа.  Человек  он  деловой  и занятый, и спешит теперь  в  Петербург,  так  что  дорожит  каждою  минутой. Разумеется, мы сначала были  очень  поражены,  так  как  все  это  произошло слишком скоро и неожиданно. Соображали и  раздумывали  мы  вместе  весь  тот день. Человек он благонадежный и обеспеченный, служит в двух  местах  и  уже имеет свой капитал. Правда, ему уже сорок пять лет, но он довольно  приятной наружности и еще может нравиться женщинам, да и  вообще  человек  он  весьма солидный и приличный, немного только угрюмый и как бы высокомерный. Но  это, может быть, только так кажется с первого взгляда. Да  и  предупреждаю  тебя, милый Родя, как увидишься с ним в Петербурге, что произойдет в очень  скором времени, то не суди слишком быстро и пылко, как это свойственно  тебе,  если на первый взгляд тебе что-нибудь в нем не покажется. Говорю это  на  случай, хотя уверена, что он произведет на тебя впечатление  приятное.  Да  и  кроме того, чтоб обознать какого бы то ни было человека, нужно относиться  к  нему постепенно и осторожно, чтобы не впасть в ошибку  и  предубеждение,  которые весьма трудно после исправить и загладить. А Петр Петрович, по крайней  мере по многим признакам, человек весьма почтенный. В первый  же  свой  визит  он объявил нам, что он человек положительный, но во многом  разделяет,  как  он сам  выразился,  «убеждения  новейших   поколений   наших»   и   враг   всех предрассудков. Многое и еще говорил, потому что несколько как бы тщеславен и очень любит, чтоб его слушали, но ведь это почти не  порок.  Я,  разумеется, мало поняла, но Дуня  объяснила  мне,  что  он  человек  хотя  и  небольшого образования, но умный и, кажется, добрый. Ты знаешь характер  сестры  твоей, Родя. Это девушка твердая, благоразумная, терпеливая и великодушная, хотя  и с пылким сердцем, что я хорошо в ней изучила. Конечно, ни с  ее,  ни  с  его стороны особенной любви тут нет, но Дуня, кроме того что девушка умная, -  в то же время существо  благородное,  как  ангел,  и  за  долг  поставит  себе составить счастье мужа, который в свою  очередь  стал  бы  заботиться  о  ее счастии, а в последнем мы не имеем, покамест,  больших  причин  сомневаться, хотя и скоренько, признаться, сделалось дело. К тому  же  он  человек  очень расчетливый и, конечно, сам увидит, что его собственное супружеское  счастье будет  тем  вернее,  чем  Дунечка  будет  за  ним  счастливее.  А  что   там какие-нибудь неровности в характере, какие-нибудь  старые  привычки  и  даже некоторое несогласие в мыслях (чего и в самых счастливых супружествах обойти нельзя), то на этот счет Дунечка сама мне сказала, что она на себя надеется; что беспокоиться тут нечего и что она многое может перенести,  под  условием если дальнейшие отношения будут честные и справедливые. Он, например, и  мне показался сначала как бы  резким;  но  ведь  это  может  происходить  именно оттого, что он прямодушный человек, и непременно так. Например,  при  втором визите, уже получив согласие, в разговоре он выразился, что уж и прежде,  не зная Дуни, положил взять девушку честную, но  без  приданого,  и  непременно такую, которая уже испытала бедственное положение; потому, как объяснил  он, что муж ничем не должен быть обязан своей жене, а гораздо лучше,  если  жена считает мужа за своего благодетеля. Прибавляю, что  он  выразился  несколько мягче и ласковее, чем я написала, потому что я забыла настоящее выражение, а помню  одну  только  мысль,  и,  кроме  того,  сказал  он  это   отнюдь   не преднамеренно, а, очевидно, проговорившись, в пылу разговора, так  что  даже старался потом поправиться  и  смягчить;  но  мне  все-таки  показалось  это немного как бы резко, и я сообщила об этом Дуне.  Но  Дуня  даже  с  досадой отвечала мне, что «слова еще не дело», и это, конечно справедливо. Пред тем, как решиться, Дунечка не спала всю ночь и, полагая, что я уже сплю, встала с постели и всю ночь ходила взад и вперед по комнате; наконец стала на  колени и долго и горячо молилась пред образом,  а  наутро  объявила  мне,  что  она решилась.[/td:3c2wn16f]    [td:3c2wn16f]»My dear Rodya,» wrote his mother—»it&#39;s two months since I last had a talk with you by letter which has distressed me and even kept me awake at night, thinking. But I am sure you will not blame me for my inevitable silence. You know how I love you; you are all we have to look to, Dounia and I, you are our all, our one hope, our one stay. What a grief it was to me when I heard that you had given up the university some months ago, for want of means to keep yourself and that you had lost your lessons and your other work! How could I help you out of my hundred and twenty roubles a year pension? The fifteen roubles I sent you four months ago I borrowed, as you know, on security of my pension, from Vassily Ivanovitch Vahrushin a merchant of this town. He is a kind-hearted man and was a friend of your father&#39;s too. But having given him the right to receive the pension, I had to wait till the debt was paid off and that is only just done, so that I&#39;ve been unable to send you anything all this time. But now, thank God, I believe I shall be able to send you something more and in fact we may congratulate ourselves on our good fortune now, of which I hasten to inform you. In the first place, would you have guessed, dear Rodya, that your sister has been living with me for the last six weeks and we shall not be separated in the future. Thank God, her sufferings are over, but I will tell you everything in order, so that you may know just how everything has happened and all that we have hitherto concealed from you. When you wrote to me two months ago that you had heard that Dounia had a great deal to put up with in the Svidrigraïlovs&#39; house, when you wrote that and asked me to tell you all about it—what could I write in answer to you? If I had written the whole truth to you, I dare say you would have thrown up everything and have come to us, even if you had to walk all the way, for I know your character and your feelings, and you would not let your sister be insulted. I was in despair myself, but what could I do? And, besides, I did not know the whole truth myself then. What made it all so difficult was that Dounia received a hundred roubles in advance when she took the place as governess in their family, on condition of part of her salary being deducted every month, and so it was impossible to throw up the situation without repaying the debt. This sum (now I can explain it all to you, my precious Rodya) she took chiefly in order to send you sixty roubles, which you needed so terribly then and which you received from us last year. We deceived you then, writing that this money came from Dounia&#39;s savings, but that was not so, and now I tell you all about it, because, thank God, things have suddenly changed for the better, and that you may know how Dounia loves you and what a heart she has. At first indeed Mr. Svidrigaïlov treated her very rudely and used to make disrespectful and jeering remarks at table.... But I don&#39;t want to go into all those painful details, so as not to worry you for nothing when it is now all over. In short, in spite of the kind and generous behaviour of Marfa Petrovna, Mr. Svidrigaïlov&#39;s wife, and all the rest of the household, Dounia had a very hard time, especially when Mr. Svidrigaïlov, relapsing into his old regimental habits, was under the influence of Bacchus. And how do you think it was all explained later on? Would you believe that the crazy fellow had conceived a passion for Dounia from the beginning, but had concealed it under a show of rudeness and contempt. Possibly he was ashamed and horrified himself at his own flighty hopes, considering his years and his being the father of a family; and that made him angry with Dounia. And possibly, too, he hoped by his rude and sneering behaviour to hide the truth from others. But at last he lost all control and had the face to make Dounia an open and shameful proposal, promising her all sorts of inducements and offering, besides, to throw up everything and take her to another estate of his, or even abroad. You can imagine all she went through! To leave her situation at once was impossible not only on account of the money debt, but also to spare the feelings of Marfa Petrovna, whose suspicions would have been aroused: and then Dounia would have been the cause of a rupture in the family. And it would have meant a terrible scandal for Dounia too; that would have been inevitable. There were various other reasons owing to which Dounia could not hope to escape from that awful house for another six weeks. You know Dounia, of course; you know how clever she is and what a strong will she has. Dounia can endure a great deal and even in the most difficult cases she has the fortitude to maintain her firmness. She did not even write to me about everything for fear of upsetting me, although we were constantly in communication. It all ended very unexpectedly. Marfa Petrovna accidentally overheard her husband imploring Dounia in the garden, and, putting quite a wrong interpretation on the position, threw the blame upon her, believing her to be the cause of it all. An awful scene took place between them on the spot in the garden; Marfa Petrovna went so far as to strike Dounia, refused to hear anything and was shouting at her for a whole hour and then gave orders that Dounia should be packed off at once to me in a plain peasant&#39;s cart, into which they flung all her things, her linen and her clothes, all pell-mell, without folding it up and packing it. And a heavy shower of rain came on, too, and Dounia, insulted and put to shame, had to drive with a peasant in an open cart all the seventeen versts into town. Only think now what answer could I have sent to the letter I received from you two months ago and what could I have written? I was in despair; I dared not write to you the truth because you would have been very unhappy, mortified and indignant, and yet what could you do? You could only perhaps ruin yourself, and, besides, Dounia would not allow it; and fill up my letter with trifles when my heart was so full of sorrow, I could not. For a whole month the town was full of gossip about this scandal, and it came to such a pass that Dounia and I dared not even go to church on account of the contemptuous looks, whispers, and even remarks made aloud about us. All our acquaintances avoided us, nobody even bowed to us in the street, and I learnt that some shopmen and clerks were intending to insult us in a shameful way, smearing the gates of our house with pitch, so that the landlord began to tell us we must leave. All this was set going by Marfa Petrovna who managed to slander Dounia and throw dirt at her in every family. She knows everyone in the neighbourhood, and that month she was continually coming into the town, and as she is rather talkative and fond of gossiping about her family affairs and particularly of complaining to all and each of her husband—which is not at all right—so in a short time she had spread her story not only in the town, but over the whole surrounding district. It made me ill, but Dounia bore it better than I did, and if only you could have seen how she endured it all and tried to comfort me and cheer me up! She is an angel! But by God&#39;s mercy, our sufferings were cut short: Mr. Svidrigaïlov returned to his senses and repented and, probably feeling sorry for Dounia, he laid before Marfa Petrovna a complete and unmistakable proof of Dounia&#39;s innocence, in the form of a letter Dounia had been forced to write and give to him, before Marfa Petrovna came upon them in the garden. This letter, which remained in Mr. Svidrigaïlov&#39;s hands after her departure, she had written to refuse personal explanations and secret interviews, for which he was entreating her. In that letter she reproached him with great heat and indignation for the baseness of his behaviour in regard to Marfa Petrovna, reminding him that he was the father and head of a family and telling him how infamous it was of him to torment and make unhappy a defenceless girl, unhappy enough already. Indeed, dear Rodya, the letter was so nobly and touchingly written that I sobbed when I read it and to this day I cannot read it without tears. Moreover, the evidence of the servants, too, cleared Dounia&#39;s reputation; they had seen and known a great deal more than Mr. Svidrigaïlov had himself supposed—as indeed is always the case with servants. Marfa Petrovna was completely taken aback, and &#39;again crushed&#39; as she said herself to us, but she was completely convinced of Dounia&#39;s innocence. The very next day, being Sunday, she went straight to the Cathedral, knelt down and prayed with tears to Our Lady to give her strength to bear this new trial and to do her duty. Then she came straight from the Cathedral to us, told us the whole story, wept bitterly and, fully penitent, she embraced Dounia and besought her to forgive her. The same morning without any delay, she went round to all the houses in the town and everywhere, shedding tears, she asserted in the most flattering terms Dounia&#39;s innocence and the nobility of her feelings and her behavior. What was more, she showed and read to everyone the letter in Dounia&#39;s own handwriting to Mr. Svidrigaïlov and even allowed them to take copies of it—which I must say I think was superfluous. In this way she was busy for several days in driving about the whole town, because some people had taken offence through precedence having been given to others. And therefore they had to take turns, so that in every house she was expected before she arrived, and everyone knew that on such and such a day Marfa Petrovna would be reading the letter in such and such a place and people assembled for every reading of it, even many who had heard it several times already both in their own houses and in other people&#39;s. In my opinion a great deal, a very great deal of all this was unnecessary; but that&#39;s Marfa Petrovna&#39;s character. Anyway she succeeded in completely re-establishing Dounia&#39;s reputation and the whole ignominy of this affair rested as an indelible disgrace upon her husband, as the only person to blame, so that I really began to feel sorry for him; it was really treating the crazy fellow too harshly. Dounia was at once asked to give lessons in several families, but she refused. All of a sudden everyone began to treat her with marked respect and all this did much to bring about the event by which, one may say, our whole fortunes are now transformed. You must know, dear Rodya, that Dounia has a suitor and that she has already consented to marry him. I hasten to tell you all about the matter, and though it has been arranged without asking your consent, I think you will not be aggrieved with me or with your sister on that account, for you will see that we could not wait and put off our decision till we heard from you. And you could not have judged all the facts without being on the spot. This was how it happened. He is already of the rank of a counsellor, Pyotr Petrovitch Luzhin, and is distantly related to Marfa Petrovna, who has been very active in bringing the match about. It began with his expressing through her his desire to make our acquaintance. He was properly received, drank coffee with us and the very next day he sent us a letter in which he very courteously made an offer and begged for a speedy and decided answer. He is a very busy man and is in a great hurry to get to Petersburg, so that every moment is precious to him. At first, of course, we were greatly surprised, as it had all happened so quickly and unexpectedly. We thought and talked it over the whole day. He is a well-to-do man, to be depended upon, he has two posts in the government and has already made his fortune. It is true that he is forty-five years old, but he is of a fairly prepossessing appearance and might still be thought attractive by women, and he is altogether a very respectable and presentable man, only he seems a little morose and somewhat conceited. But possibly that may only be the impression he makes at first sight. And beware, dear Rodya, when he comes to Petersburg, as he shortly will do, beware of judging him too hastily and severely, as your way is, if there is anything you do not like in him at first sight. I give you this warning, although I feel sure that he will make a favourable impression upon you. Moreover, in order to understand any man one must be deliberate and careful to avoid forming prejudices and mistaken ideas, which are very difficult to correct and get over afterwards. And Pyotr Petrovitch, judging by many indications, is a thoroughly estimable man. At his first visit, indeed, he told us that he was a practical man, but still he shares, as he expressed it, many of the convictions &#39;of our most rising generation&#39; and he is an opponent of all prejudices. He said a good deal more, for he seems a little conceited and likes to be listened to, but this is scarcely a vice. I, of course, understood very little of it, but Dounia explained to me that, though he is not a man of great education, he is clever and seems to be good-natured. You know your sister&#39;s character, Rodya. She is a resolute, sensible, patient and generous girl, but she has a passionate heart, as I know very well. Of course, there is no great love either on his side, or on hers, but Dounia is a clever girl and has the heart of an angel, and will make it her duty to make her husband happy who on his side will make her happiness his care. Of that we have no good reason to doubt, though it must be admitted the matter has been arranged in great haste. Besides he is a man of great prudence and he will see, to be sure, of himself, that his own happiness will be the more secure, the happier Dounia is with him. And as for some defects of character, for some habits and even certain differences of opinion—which indeed are inevitable even in the happiest marriages—Dounia has said that, as regards all that, she relies on herself, that there is nothing to be uneasy about, and that she is ready to put up with a great deal, if only their future relationship can be an honourable and straightforward one. He struck me, for instance, at first, as rather abrupt, but that may well come from his being an outspoken man, and that is no doubt how it is. For instance, at his second visit, after he had received Dounia&#39;s consent, in the course of conversation, he declared that before making Dounia&#39;s acquaintance, he had made up his mind to marry a girl of good reputation, without dowry and, above all, one who had experienced poverty, because, as he explained, a man ought not to be indebted to his wife, but that it is better for a wife to look upon her husband as her benefactor. I must add that he expressed it more nicely and politely than I have done, for I have forgotten his actual phrases and only remember the meaning. And, besides, it was obviously not said of design, but slipped out in the heat of conversation, so that he tried afterwards to correct himself and smooth it over, but all the same it did strike me as somewhat rude, and I said so afterwards to Dounia. But Dounia was vexed, and answered that &#39;words are not deeds,&#39; and that, of course, is perfectly true. Dounia did not sleep all night before she made up her mind, and, thinking that I was asleep, she got out of bed and was walking up and down the room all night; at last she knelt down before the ikon and prayed long and fervently and in the morning she told me that she had decided.[/td:3c2wn16f][/tr:3c2wn16f]  [tr:3c2wn16f][td:3c2wn16f]Я уже упомянула, что Петр Петрович отправляется теперь в  Петербург.  У него там большие дела, и он хочет открыть в Петербурге публичную адвокатскую контору. Он давно уже занимается хождением по разным искам  и  тяжбам  и  на днях только что выиграл одну значительную тяжбу. В Петербург же ему и потому необходимо, что там у него одно значительное дело в сенате.  Таким  образом, милый Родя, он и тебе может быть весьма полезен, даже во всем, и мы с  Дуней уже положили, что ты, даже с теперешнего же дня, мог бы  определенно  начать свою будущую карьеру и считать участь свою уже ясно определившеюся. О если б это осуществилось! Это была бы такая выгода, что надо считать ее  не  иначе, как прямою к нам милостию вседержителя. Дуня только и мечтает  об  этом.  Мы уже рискнули сказать  несколько  слов  на  этот  счет  Петру  Петровичу.  Он выразился осторожно и сказал,  что,  конечно,  так  как  ему  без  секретаря обойтись нельзя, то, разумеется, лучше платить жалованье  родственнику,  чем чужому, если только тот окажется способным к  должности  (еще  бы  ты-то  не оказался способен!), но тут же выразил сомнение, что университетские занятия твои не оставят тебе времени для занятий в его конторе. На этот раз дело тем и кончилось, но Дуня ни о чем, кроме этого, теперь и не думает. Она  теперь, уже несколько дней, просто в каком-то жару и составила целый проект  о  том, что впоследствии ты можешь быть товарищем и даже компаньоном Петра Петровича по его тяжебным занятиям, тем более что ты сам на юридическом факультете. Я, Родя, вполне с нею согласна и разделяю все ее планы и надежды,  видя  в  них полную  вероятность;  и,  несмотря   на   теперешнюю,   весьма   объясняемую уклончивость Петра Петровича (потому что он тебя еще не знает), Дуня  твердо уверена, что достигнет всего своим добрым влиянием на будущего своего  мужа, и в этом  она  уверена.  Уж  конечно,  мы  остереглись  проговориться  Петру Петровичу хоть о чемнибудь из этих дальнейших мечтаний наших и,  главное,  о том, что ты будешь его компаньоном. Он  человек  положительный  и,  пожалуй, принял бы очень сухо, так как  все  это  показалось  бы  ему  одними  только мечтаниями. Равным образом ни я, ни Дуня ни полслова еще не говорили с ним о крепкой надежде нашей, что он поможет нам способствовать тебе деньгами, пока ты в университете; потому не говорили, что,  во-первых,  это  и  само  собой сделается впоследствии, и он, наверно, без лишних слов, сам  предложит  (еще бы он в этом-то отказал Дунечке) тем скорее, что ты и сам можешь  стать  его правою рукой по конторе и получать эту помощь не в  виде  благодеяния,  а  в виде заслуженного тобою жалованья. Так хочет устроить Дунечка,  и  я  с  нею вполне согласна. Во-вторых же, потому не говорили, что мне особенно хотелось поставить тебя с ним, при предстоящей теперешней встрече  нашей,  на  ровной ноге. Когда Дуня говорила ему о тебе с восторгом, он  отвечал,  что  всякого человека нужно сначала осмотреть самому и поближе, чтоб о нем судить, и  что он сам представляет себе, познакомясь с тобой, составить о тебе свое мнение. Знаешь что, бесценный мой  Родя,  мне  кажется,  по  некоторым  соображениям (впрочем, отнюдь не относящимся к Петру Петровичу, а так, по некоторым  моим собственным, личным, даже, может быть, старушечьим, бабьим капризам), -  мне кажется, что я, может быть, лучше сделаю, если  буду  жить  после  их  брака особо, как и теперь живу, а не вместе с ними. Я уверена вполне, что он будет так благороден и деликатен, что  сам  пригласит  меня  и  предложит  мне  не разлучаться более с  дочерью,  и  если  еще  не  говорил  до  сих  пор,  то, разумеется, потому что и без слов  так  предполагается;  но  я  откажусь.  Я замечала в жизни не раз, что тещи не очень-то бывают мужьям по сердцу,  а  я не только не хочу быть хоть кому-нибудь даже в малейшую тягость, но  и  сама хочу быть вполне свободною, покамест у меня хоть какой-нибудь свой кусок  да такие дети, как ты и Дунечка. Если возможно, то поселюсь  подле  вас  обоих, потому что, Родя, самое-то приятное я приберегла к концу письма:  узнай  же, милый друг мой, что, может быть, очень скоро мы сойдемся все вместе опять  и обнимемся все трое после почти трехлетней разлуки! Уже наверно решено, что я и Дуня выезжаем в Петербург, когда именно, не знаю, но,  во  всяком  случае, очень,  очень  скоро,  даже,  может  быть,  через  неделю.  Все  зависит  от распоряжений Петра Петровича, который, как только осмотрится  в  Петербурге, тотчас же и даст нам знать. Ему хочется, по некоторым  расчетам,  как  можно поспешить церемонией брака и даже, если возможно будет,  сыграть  свадьбу  в теперешний же мясоед, а если не удастся, по краткости срока,  то  тотчас  же после госпожинок. О, с каким счастьем прижму я тебя к моему сердцу! Дуня вся в волнении от радости свидания с тобой, и сказала раз, в шутку, что  уже  из этого одного пошла бы за Петра Петровича. Ангел она! Она теперь ничего  тебе не приписывает, а велела только мне написать, что ей так много надо говорить с тобой, так много, что теперь у ней и рука не поднимается взяться за  перо, потому  что  в  нескольких  строках  ничего  не  напишешь,  а  только   себя расстроишь;  велела  же  тебя  обнять  крепче  и  переслать  тебе  бессчетно поцелуев. Но, несмотря на то, что мы, может быть, очень скоро сами  сойдемся лично, я все-таки тебе на днях вышлю денег, сколько могу больше. Теперь, как узнали все, что Дунечка выходит за  Петра  Петровича,  и  мой  кредит  вдруг увеличился, и я наверно знаю, что Афанасий Иванович поверит  мне  теперь,  в счет пенсиона, даже до семидесяти пяти рублей, так что я тебе,  может  быть, рублей двадцать пять или даже тридцать пришлю.  Прислала  бы  и  больше,  но боюсь за наши расходы дорожные; и хотя Петр Петрович был так добр, что  взял на себя часть издержек по нашему проезду в столицу, а именно, сам  вызвался, на свой счет, доставить нашу поклажу и большой сундук  (как-то  у  него  там через знакомых), но все-таки нам надо рассчитывать и на приезд в  Петербург, в который нельзя показаться без гроша, хоть на первые дни. Мы, впрочем,  уже все рассчитали с Дунечкой до точности, и вышло, что дорога возьмет  немного. До железной дороги от нас всего девяносто верст, и мы уже, на всякий случай, сговорились с одним знакомым нам мужичком-извозчиком; а там  мы  с  Дунечкой преблагополучно прокатимся в третьем классе. Так что, может быть, я тебе  не двадцать пять, а, наверно, тридцать рублей изловчусь выслать.  Но  довольно; два листа кругом уписала, и места уж больше не остается; целая наша история; ну да и происшествий-то сколько накопилось! А теперь,  бесценный  мой  Родя, обнимаю тебя до близкого свидания нашего  и  благословляю  тебя  материнским благословением моим. Люби Дуню, свою сестру, Родя; люби так,  как  она  тебя любит, и знай, что она тебя  беспредельно,  больше  себя  самой  любит.  Она ангел, а ты, Родя, ты у нас все - вся надежда наша и все  упование.  Был  бы только ты счастлив, и  мы  будем  счастливы.  Молишься  ли  ты  богу,  Родя, по-прежнему и веришь ли в благость творца и искупителя нашего?  Боюсь  я,  в сердце своем, не посетило ли тебя новейшее модное безверие? Если так,  то  я за тебя молюсь. Вспомни, милый, как еще в детстве своем,  при  жизни  твоего отца, ты лепетал молитвы свои у меня на коленях и  как  мы  все  тогда  были счастливы! Прощай, или, лучше, до свидания!  Обнимаю  тебя  крепко-крепко  и целую бессчетно.Твоя до гробаПульхерия Раскольникова».[/td:3c2wn16f]    [td:3c2wn16f]»I have mentioned already that Pyotr Petrovitch is just setting off for Petersburg, where he has a great deal of business, and he wants to open a legal bureau. He has been occupied for many years in conducting civil and commercial litigation, and only the other day he won an important case. He has to be in Petersburg because he has an important case before the Senate. So, Rodya dear, he may be of the greatest use to you, in every way indeed, and Dounia and I have agreed that from this very day you could definitely enter upon your career and might consider that your future is marked out and assured for you. Oh, if only this comes to pass! This would be such a benefit that we could only look upon it as a providential blessing. Dounia is dreaming of nothing else. We have even ventured already to drop a few words on the subject to Pyotr Petrovitch. He was cautious in his answer, and said that, of course, as he could not get on without a secretary, it would be better to be paying a salary to a relation than to a stranger, if only the former were fitted for the duties (as though there could be doubt of your being fitted!) but then he expressed doubts whether your studies at the university would leave you time for work at his office. The matter dropped for the time, but Dounia is thinking of nothing else now. She has been in a sort of fever for the last few days, and has already made a regular plan for your becoming in the end an associate and even a partner in Pyotr Petrovitch&#39;s business, which might well be, seeing that you are a student of law. I am in complete agreement with her, Rodya, and share all her plans and hopes, and think there is every probability of realising them. And in spite of Pyotr Petrovitch&#39;s evasiveness, very natural at present (since he does not know you), Dounia is firmly persuaded that she will gain everything by her good influence over her future husband; this she is reckoning upon. Of course we are careful not to talk of any of these more remote plans to Pyotr Petrovitch, especially of your becoming his partner. He is a practical man and might take this very coldly, it might all seem to him simply a day-dream. Nor has either Dounia or I breathed a word to him of the great hopes we have of his helping us to pay for your university studies; we have not spoken of it in the first place, because it will come to pass of itself, later on, and he will no doubt without wasting words offer to do it of himself, (as though he could refuse Dounia that) the more readily since you may by your own efforts become his right hand in the office, and receive this assistance not as a charity, but as a salary earned by your own work. Dounia wants to arrange it all like this and I quite agree with her. And we have not spoken of our plans for another reason, that is, because I particularly wanted you to feel on an equal footing when you first meet him. When Dounia spoke to him with enthusiasm about you, he answered that one could never judge of a man without seeing him close, for oneself, and that he looked forward to forming his own opinion when he makes your acquaintance. Do you know, my precious Rodya, I think that perhaps for some reasons (nothing to do with Pyotr Petrovitch though, simply for my own personal, perhaps old-womanish, fancies) I should do better to go on living by myself, apart, than with them, after the wedding. I am convinced that he will be generous and delicate enough to invite me and to urge me to remain with my daughter for the future, and if he has said nothing about it hitherto, it is simply because it has been taken for granted; but I shall refuse. I have noticed more than once in my life that husbands don&#39;t quite get on with their mothers-in-law, and I don&#39;t want to be the least bit in anyone&#39;s way, and for my own sake, too, would rather be quite independent, so long as I have a crust of bread of my own, and such children as you and Dounia. If possible, I would settle somewhere near you, for the most joyful piece of news, dear Rodya, I have kept for the end of my letter: know then, my dear boy, that we may, perhaps, be all together in a very short time and may embrace one another again after a separation of almost three years! It is settled for certain that Dounia and I are to set off for Petersburg, exactly when I don&#39;t know, but very, very soon, possibly in a week. It all depends on Pyotr Petrovitch who will let us know when he has had time to look round him in Petersburg. To suit his own arrangements he is anxious to have the ceremony as soon as possible, even before the fast of Our Lady, if it could be managed, or if that is too soon to be ready, immediately after. Oh, with what happiness I shall press you to my heart! Dounia is all excitement at the joyful thought of seeing you, she said one day in joke that she would be ready to marry Pyotr Petrovitch for that alone. She is an angel! She is not writing anything to you now, and has only told me to write that she has so much, so much to tell you that she is not going to take up her pen now, for a few lines would tell you nothing, and it would only mean upsetting herself; she bids me send you her love and innumerable kisses. But although we shall be meeting so soon, perhaps I shall send you as much money as I can in a day or two. Now that everyone has heard that Dounia is to marry Pyotr Petrovitch, my credit has suddenly improved and I know that Afanasy Ivanovitch will trust me now even to seventy-five roubles on the security of my pension, so that perhaps I shall be able to send you twenty-five or even thirty roubles. I would send you more, but I am uneasy about our travelling expenses; for though Pyotr Petrovitch has been so kind as to undertake part of the expenses of the journey, that is to say, he has taken upon himself the conveyance of our bags and big trunk (which will be conveyed through some acquaintances of his), we must reckon upon some expense on our arrival in Petersburg, where we can&#39;t be left without a halfpenny, at least for the first few days. But we have calculated it all, Dounia and I, to the last penny, and we see that the journey will not cost very much. It is only ninety versts from us to the railway and we have come to an agreement with a driver we know, so as to be in readiness; and from there Dounia and I can travel quite comfortably third class. So that I may very likely be able to send to you not twenty-five, but thirty roubles. But enough; I have covered two sheets already and there is no space left for more; our whole history, but so many events have happened! And now, my precious Rodya, I embrace you and send you a mother&#39;s blessing till we meet. Love Dounia your sister, Rodya; love her as she loves you and understand that she loves you beyond everything, more than herself. She is an angel and you, Rodya, you are everything to us—our one hope, our one consolation. If only you are happy, we shall be happy. Do you still say your prayers, Rodya, and believe in the mercy of our Creator and our Redeemer? I am afraid in my heart that you may have been visited by the new spirit of infidelity that is abroad to-day; If it is so, I pray for you. Remember, dear boy, how in your childhood, when your father was living, you used to lisp your prayers at my knee, and how happy we all were in those days. Good-bye, till we meet then—I embrace you warmly, warmly, with many kisses.       «Yours till death,     «PULCHERIA RASKOLNIKOV.»[/td:3c2wn16f][/tr:3c2wn16f]  [tr:3c2wn16f][td:3c2wn16f]Почти все время как читал Раскольников, с самого  начала  письма,  лицо его было мокро от слез; но когда он  кончил,  оно  было  бледно,  искривлено судорогой, и тяжелая, желчная, злая улыбка змеилась по его губам. Он  прилег головой на свою тощую и затасканную подушку и  думал,  долго  думал.  Сильно билось его сердце, и сильно волновались его мысли. Наконец ему стало душно и тесно в этой желтой каморке, похожей на шкаф или на  сундук.  Взор  и  мысль просили простору. Он схватил шляпу и вышел, на этот раз уже  не  опасаясь  с кемнибудь встретиться на лестнице; забыл он об этом.  Путь  же  взял  он  по направлению к Васильевскому острову через В-й проспект, как  будто  торопясь туда за делом, но, по обыкновению своему, шел, не замечая дороги, шепча  про себя и даже говоря  вслух  с  собою,  чем  очень  удивлял  прохожих.  Многие принимали его за пьяного.[/td:3c2wn16f]    [td:3c2wn16f]Almost from the first, while he read the letter, Raskolnikov&#39;s face was wet with tears; but when he finished it, his face was pale and distorted and a bitter, wrathful and malignant smile was on his lips. He laid his head down on his threadbare dirty pillow and pondered, pondered a long time. His heart was beating violently, and his brain was in a turmoil. At last he felt cramped and stifled in the little yellow room that was like a cupboard or a box. His eyes and his mind craved for space. He took up his hat and went out, this time without dread of meeting anyone; he had forgotten his dread. He turned in the direction of the Vassilyevsky Ostrov, walking along Vassilyevsky Prospect, as though hastening on some business, but he walked, as his habit was, without noticing his way, muttering and even speaking aloud to himself, to the astonishment of the passers-by. Many of them took him to be drunk.[/td:3c2wn16f][/tr:3c2wn16f][/table:3c2wn16f]

----------


## Kamikaze

> у здешнего нашего купца Афанасия Ивановича Вахрушина

  

> from Vassily Ivanovitch Vahrushin a merchant of this town

 Афанасий превратился в Василия  ::

----------


## MasterAdmin

У Набокова *Алиса* в стране чудес превратилась в *Аню* в стране чудес.

----------


## Lampada

Crime and Punishment - Fyodor Dostoevsky - Dual Language E-Book (Russian and English)

----------

